# Mysterious Island



## bunkerjim (May 27, 2009)

Here's some figures I collected representing the movie "Mysterious Island",
Which featured the stop motion work of Ray Harryhausen.












Phororhacos "X-Plus"












Giant Nautilus "X-Plus"












Captain Nemo's Nautilus "Sega"












The Sega Nautilus came with a plastic Giant Squid for a 
"20,000 Leagues Under the Sea" representation.












Thanks for the read....

:wave:


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

I've got twelve of the 4" resin figures ( including that squid from M.I.) from the various Harryhausen flicks, I need to get a bunch more. I've also got some of the 8" vinyl figures like Talos, Minoton, Ymir and Centaur. Finally, I have about 12 Harryhausen movies on DVD. Every year when winter sets in, those are the first movies I break out.


----------



## BOOGIEVANMAN (Aug 31, 2005)

cool beans


----------



## bunkerjim (May 27, 2009)

scrambler81 said:


> I've got twelve of the 4" resin figures ( including that squid from M.I.) from the various Harryhausen flicks, I need to get a bunch more. I've also got some of the 8" vinyl figures like Talos, Minoton, Ymir and Centaur. Finally, I have about 12 Harryhausen movies on DVD. Every year when winter sets in, those are the first movies I break out.


:wave:

I've mainly collected the chess pieces myself. I'll try getting some picks up as I can or as I organize my piles of stuff. Still need several more to say have a complete collection.

The only larger one I was interested in is the Kneeling Talos. is that one you have?

I had several of his vids, but now I need to upgrade to DVDs or whatever. Sometimes technology moves to fast.:freak:



Jim


----------



## scrambler81 (May 3, 2006)

No, my Talos is standing. I saw some higher end Harryhausen figures at Monster-Mania last spring, but I had already blown my budget by the time I spotted them. The summer show is next month, maybe I get lucky and the guy has some left.


----------

